# My Chuck's Horizontal Single Lives !



## bretk (Jul 6, 2008)

It Runs! 

Here are a couple of quick Vids. first is running fast on 25 psi, second is running slow on about 15 psi. It still needs it's blingage but it's running!









-Bret


----------



## ksouers (Jul 6, 2008)

Great work there, Bret! I love the slow video. Is that the slowest it goes?


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet sounding engine :bow: :bow: :bow: who cares about the bling-age (sorry ralph) 

excellent job bret !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jul 6, 2008)

bretk  said:
			
		

> It Runs!
> 
> Here are a couple of quick Vids. first is running fast on 25 psi, second is running slow on about 15 psi. It still needs it's blingage but it's running!



Great job, Bret! Runs and look fantastic. How do you like it?

Chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Super Job!!! Love that sound)

Wes


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks and sounds just great Bret .............. well done 8)

CC


----------



## bretk (Jul 6, 2008)

KS, -Thanks! So far thats the slowest, I hope it'll run a little slower after break in.

Chuck(s) :bow: back at ya ! I love it and thanks for the compliments! It was a great project and streached my boundaries as an amateur machinist! A great and highly reccomended project.

Wes- Thanks, That is a neat sound, can't wait to hear it on our Hit and Miss project!

CC- Appreciate the well done , like your inverted wobbler too! 8)


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 6, 2008)

Just had to play the video again ............. great sound ;D

Bret, from a novice's point of view how hard would you class this engine to build, is it don't even think about it until you feel totally competent or, with care it's do-able ............ or somewhere in between 

and ............ could I trouble you for a copy of the plans .......... or should I ask Chuck. 

Cheers

CC


----------



## rake60 (Jul 6, 2008)

You have to love seeing them run for the first time!

Great Work! 

Rick


----------



## bretk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Rick!

CC, Do-able from a novice perspective, not a weekend project, but I would be happy to help you along.  Plans are online Chuck has uploaded them in plans section. I would be happy to go thru each item step by step with you as you build. It would be a fun project ;D

-Bret


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 7, 2008)

NICE!

Eric


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 7, 2008)

bretk  said:
			
		

> CC, Do-able from a novice perspective, not a weekend project, but I would be happy to help you along.  Plans are online Chuck has uploaded them in plans section. I would be happy to go thru each item step by step with you as you build. It would be a fun project ;D



Thanks Bret ........... think I need to get a couple of more simple projects under my belt first but I hope to take you up on that offer in a few months time :bow:

CC


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 7, 2008)

Love that sound, it gives the impression of real _punch_

Really impressive


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 9, 2008)

Bret,
Great Job. I was too busy working on mine, and stealing ideas from you, to comment the last few days. Your video really gave me the drive to finish mine up. Now that both are running, I will say that yours has a better sound. I like it.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## bretk (Jul 9, 2008)

Gail,

Try the 90 and a pc of 1/16" NPT pipe for an exhaust, it really adds to the sound.

-Bret


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Bret,
I am going to make up a different exhaust system. I lashed up a "chuff" enhancer similar to what I have used on Gauge 1 steam locomotives in the past and it makes big difference. I plan to do a 90 degree like you did, but disguise an enhancer to look like a muffler on the stack. Part of my problem is that I have too much admission angle with the cam I cut. It is a tangential cut with .060 lift. I am going to cut a .030 lift one with a fast rise. I am going to do a tear down soon and change several things and make a few different parts. The cam and exhaust flange are a couple of them. 
Gail


----------



## cfellows (Jul 9, 2008)

I've discovered that the input airline and control can have an affect on the exhaust note. 

I use a ball valve to limit air flow and control the speed. I reduced the length of the urethane tube between the ball valve and the engine to about 2". This gives the exhaust a sharper sound, although it makes it a little harder to control the speed.

Normally, in an air engine like this, the speed can be controlled by a combinate of the air pressure and the air volume between the ball valve and the engine. If you increase the volume, the pressure must be decreased to maintain the same speed. If you want to increase the pressure, you have to decrease the volume to get the same speed. By shortening the urethane tube, you reduce the volume of the air available to the "firing" stroke, so it requires higher pressure to achieve the same speed. This results in a sharper exhaust note.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Bret, sorry I missed the Vid' when you first posted it... I must have been half asleep (usual when I'm on here!!)

That's a real nice machine you built there, I like your personal stylings... they are what make it yours ;D 

Chuck Foster... Have you seen Bret's beam engine? *BLING!!!! * I'm an amateur compared to that... I'm an amateur not compared to that!! : ;D 


Waiting for the full unveiling now then Bret ;D 



Ralph.

Had to edit this slightly.... when I was more awake I realised there are 2 Chuck F's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :big:


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicely done! Great looking, sounding, and running engine. What more could ypu ask for!


----------

